# Why ratings are more important than ever?



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Because DT loves high ratings..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Because DT loves high ratings..
> View attachment 87781


We are building a ratings wall ?
Will badges help ?


----------



## Tommyabc (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you get more ping by having a high rating?? just wondering


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommyabc said:


> Do you get more ping by having a high rating?? just wondering


Nope, ratings are to make people try harder for no monetary benefit


----------



## Tommyabc (Jan 15, 2017)

really? gee then people shouldnt be too worried..,.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommyabc said:


> really? gee then people shouldnt be too worried..,.


Its perfect for the "facebook like" generation. Works on drivers who need validation


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tommyabc said:


> really? gee then people shouldnt be too worried..,.


Uber fires drivers with ratings too low, and it is somewhat obscure as to how low is too low, and I suppose they can change it at any time. A high rating is job insurance.

I was falling below 4.6, which is close to the firing cut-off, depending on region. I had to make some changes to get my ratings up.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Nope, ratings are to make people try harder for no monetary benefit


While I can't prove this conclusively, I do think that higher ratings will give priority to a driver under some circumstances.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If your last weekly is 4.9+ others may get skipped over. It's happened to me a few times. The problem with that is that it adds dead miles to the pick up. But you usually get a higher rated pax which could mean nothing if there new.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> While I can't prove this conclusively, I do think that higher ratings will give priority to a driver under some circumstances.


I have a 4.92 and get plenty of pool and crappie pings, the high rating is worthless but as long as they can convince drivers they need a high rating drivers will continue to kiss pax butt.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> get plenty of pool and crappie pings


You take Pool pings?

High ratings are worthless. Mine dropped as far as 4.8. Funny thing, i didn't really do anything different and it went back up to 4.92. One crappy customer and down to 4.9.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I drive in a small, and at times, slow market in the Midwest. Also, because Uber is new here we have a ton of drivers, (despite there not being the demand to warrent it).

That being said I notice that I often get trips when others are closer, (not always but a lot of times), and based on my observations, and reading what others have posted online, (who claim to have spoken with Uber employees), I have come to a few conclusions.

It would seem that Uber tries to match up the rider with the "best match."

Criteria for best match seems to be:

Proximity, (most important factor)

Driver rating

If there is a scenario where a rider and driver have given each other 5 stars in the past, then that driver will oftentimes get priority. (Last night I picked up two repeat passengers that I had from other times, despite the fact that I'm pretty sure I was not the closest driver. We gave each other 5 stars in the past btw. )

Wait time. If a driver has waited a long time between trips the system will give some priority.

This priority seems to be within a 10min window roughly. So it's not like I can be 30min away and the system will pick me over someone 2min away.

Usually when I am picked over other drivers I'm probably 7-8 min out vs their 2-5 min

Also, I suspect Uber gives first time riders a high rated driver to hopefully hook them into the service.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

For the record my rating is 4.94, (was a 4.98 for a long time).


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh... and just to clarify. I'm not saying that having a high rating gives you better, or more profitable trips, per se, but rather that you might get a trip when others aren't. So I do believe that keeping a high rating, (and good acceptance rate), can benefit a driver, especially in a slow market.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> You take Pool pings?
> 
> High ratings are worthless. Mine dropped as far as 4.8. Funny thing, i didn't really do anything different and it went back up to 4.92. One crappy customer and down to 4.9.


Lol you know I don't drive pool. Lol I am saying that even with high ratings I still get crappie pings. High ratings don't get you more pings.

Sometimes you will get a far-out ping because closer drivers ignore a ping. I got a 14 minute pool ping today twice. I guess no one wanted this pax.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol you know I don't drive pool


You're right I knew that! lol. Just threw me for a second. You an XL or X driver? X if memory serves.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> You're right I knew that! lol. Just threw me for a second. You an XL or X driver? X if memory serves.


Yeah I do X which is pretty busy in my market. Out of every 10 pings I get 8 or 9 are x before I get a pool.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

See I don't think this is the case. I work in a slow market where there could be 50 drivers in a city that only has a population of 120 thousand or so. 

There have been times I have gotten a ping 10 mins out in slow times of day, and I don't think it's because 6 closer drivers ignored the ping. (Especially if those drivers have been waiting for longer than a hour for a trip. ) we have no pool here, only x. 

With this being said, I don't think ratings necessarily give you better trips, but act more like a tie breaker, in slow times of day. In other words you might get the ping over someone else in some circumstances, (but that ping could be whatever is available).


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Out of every 10 pings I get 8 or 9 are x before I get a pool.


That used to be the way it was here but from Tuesday to Wednesday, I had 8 straight Pool pings with no X pings. Something isn't right.


----------

